# finishing tulipwood table top



## martoraj (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a slab of tulipwood that I want to use unstained as a table top. I've sanded it and applied carnuba wax, but it still discolors from spills. How should I finish it? Do I need to remove the wax if I use another finish? I don't want it to yellow.

Thanks.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

first use some mineral spirits to clean the wax off, wet it well, then wipe it off, do it a couple times, wax can embed in unfinished wood, next apply a coat of seal coat or other dewaxed shellac, ( to insure the wax is sealed off),give it a light scuff with some 320 to smooth, then apply something like Arm r seal , its a urethane based oil, dries fast and is super tough, apply a coat, wiping a thin wet coat on, let it dry over night, again a light scuff to smooth, apply a second coat , and a third of needed.. you will be fine, but be sure to do at least one or 2 coat's on the bottom as well ,, wood has to have a balance on finish..


----------

